# Brazilian citizenship



## kwal0203

Hi all,

I am originally from Australia and am becoming a citizen of Portugal.

I read somewhere that Portuguese citizens can become a citizen of Brazil after a period of one year continuous residence.

Is this true? would the fact that I was not born in Portugal affect this in any way?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Edsilver

I know this thread is too old and I hope it is not against the rules, I apologize if it is, but I'll answer it in case people use the search tool to find out about it. 

Firstly, to become a citizen, you have to have a Brazilian residency for 4 years. I don't think Portuguese can get it earlier because Brazilians can't earlier in Portugal so I presume it is the same. Brazil and Portugal have an agreement regarding citizen rights. Basically, as Portuguese citizen (and vice versa) you can request to have the same rights as a Brazilian, excluding voting. You can, by example, apply for public jobs or use the Brazilian free healthcare system (SUS). I don't know exactly how it works the other way around because I am a Brazilian living in Portugal and I am using it to be able to have health care and even my citizen card earlier. The agreement is called 'Estatuto de Igualdade' in Portugal. Should be the same in Brazil.


----------

